# Dark knight rams



## Nuclearfish (Jan 11, 2016)

I’m looking for a Dark Knight Ram female. Does anyone know where I can find these fish?


----------



## Rain (Feb 21, 2016)

Finatics, Shrimp Fever and Tails and Scales all get them in stock but don't currently have any. A word of warning, though, one of their suppliers has really poor stock and they end up losing most in the first week, so once they do restock, I'd recommend waiting a bit before heading over.


----------



## Nuclearfish (Jan 11, 2016)

Unfortunately all these places don’t have any stock. I’m only needing a female if anyone wants to sell me one.


----------

